# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Votre avis sur PowerBuilder ?

## p_mehdi

Mon boss essaie de me coller sur un projet Power Builder..

J'avoue que a ne m'attire pas trop... Ca a l'air un peu tordu comme environnement de dev...

Pour info le projet a t d'abord dvelopp par des pseudos informaticien ( vous savez ces utilisateurs qui se prennent pour des dieux de l'informatique parce qu'ils ont dvelopps une macro Excel).  ::lol:: 


En gros j'ai un peu peur de rcupr du code tout pourri ..

Est que cette techno est bien structur ?

----------


## bombseb

Pour faire des applis de gestion de base de donne, franchement PB c'est super puissant facile  apprendre et rapide  dvelopper
Aprs, si les anciens dev n'taient pas informaticiens...le code doit tre caca  ::aie::

----------


## niocco

ok avec les deux remarques : c'est un peu trodu comme edi (et comme langage), mais c'est completement orient base de donnes.

je pense que a peut etre enrichissant pour n'importe qui d'utiliser le concept de datawindow qui est une approche originale et efficace de l'accs bdd.

Pour ce qui est de l'EDI en lui mme : pas trs confortable, le debug est un des pires que je connaisse.
Pour le langage ( powerscript ) : syntaxe claire, pas de soucis pour grer pointeurs references etc, c'est transparent pour le developpeur. par contre on peut mettre du sql inline ce qui est rare. 
Pour ma part je le trouve limit: Ne pas esprer sortir de ce pour quoi il a t fait : de la base de donne. 
L'aide en ligne pourrait tre un peu plus dense galement.
Dernier gros point noir : petite communaut de developpeurs, donc difficile de trouver des infos sur le net, peu de plugins etc...

----------


## bombseb

C'est vrai que l'EDI peut paraitre un peu tordu par certains aspects, mais le language je ne trouve pas...
C'est vrai aussi que sortit de la base de donnes c'est un peu limit, mais bon il y a toujours moyen de trouver des solutions

----------

